# Heat Media Day 2013



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:yesyesyes:


May as well start the thread now. 

This offseason flew by.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Finally!!!

Juwan will no longer take a roster spot!!!

http://www.nba.com/heat/news_recap/heat-announce-front-office-promotions



> Howard, a 19-year NBA veteran, will make the transition to the coaching staff after being named Assistant Coach/Player Development. He will be assisting in the areas of player development and other duties assigned by Head Coach Erik Spoelstra.
> 
> Additionally, the HEAT also named Rich Fernando to Executive Assistant to the Coaches, Eric Glass to Video Coordinator and Tim Hardaway to Scout/Community & Corporate Liaison.


Was Hardaway in the organization already or is this the first official job?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Off seasons are shorter when you play deep into June too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude...such a short offseason. I only got around to re-watching games 4 and 7 of the Finals...Still haven't re-watched 6!

You know how I know it's new season time? Chris Bosh is talking about playing better!



> "I've really been hard on myself for not having that hunger last year," Bosh said. "I can't believe I didn't have it. But I'm excited. That's part of the reason why I'm so eager and ready to really get this season started. I feel I have a lot of things to prove this year. I want to be one of the best players in the league and I have the ability to do that — of course, within the teamwork that we already have. But there's another level I can take it to."





> I want to carry more of the load on offense and on defense," Bosh said. "It's going to take more if we want to win three in a row. And that's the goal."


* full article*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  1m Chris Bosh is scheduled to arrive later today, due to a personal matter elsewhere in the state.


Wonder if they'll save the photos for later then.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo at the po on ESPN


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. ESPN cut away early and NBATV is showing G7 of the Finals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray on 560


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  31s Spoelstra met with Beasley for over an hour before Beasley signed. "We'll go into it with an open canvas."


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray sounded really impressed with "G-O" in their pickup games. Also seemed enthused about Beasley.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  1m Spoelstra on Wade: "There is a major misconception, and I mean a major misconception about his health." Says knees are not wear/tear issue.





> @*ByTimReynolds*  22m Spo says LeBron worked on post game a lot this summer
> 
> @*ByTimReynolds*  3h Dwyane Wade says contrary to appearances, he has not lost weight this summer. Just toned & avoided weightlifting most of summer.


Grover referenced this in the Skolnick article. Distribution of muscle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> miamiheat 4 minutes ago
> Michael Beasley: "Miami is my second home." #HEATMediaDay13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's head definitely looks slimmer. Hard to believe he hasn't lost some weight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oden on 560. Wade had some cool things to say on Beasley. Said he's not comfortable here yet and he needs to get used to the new guys and all that, but after preseason in the early season we should start to see him being comfortable on the floor. He called him "the sparkplug this team needed from a talent standpoint."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley on 560 says Pat was the first to call him from the Heat, and that "he was even more excited than I was."

Asked his nickname for the jersey, he first offered "Easy." Then rattled off "or...B Easy...Easy St...." I guess he's undecided.











> miamiheat 5 minutes ago
> Greg Oden: "I'm anxious to get out there and play." #HEATMediaDay13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J-HAM. Hamming it up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That guy from WQAM interviewing Ray was so awkward. He starts rambling and telling awkward stories then asks an unrelated question.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah he was awful. He later called them "the Heats."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Looking at the replay of the trophy ceremony, I love how Riley almost drops the trophy on Micky's head. That would've dampened the mood.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard said despite making an AS game and 3-point shootout and making the Finals as a starter and all that stuff, last year was the most fun he's ever had. Sounded sincere, as unbelievable as it is.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jace said:


> Beasley on 560 says Pat was the first to call him from the Heat, and that "he was even more excited than I was."
> 
> Asked his nickname for the jersey, he first offered "Easy." Then rattled off "or...B Easy...Easy St...." I guess he's undecided.


Crazy, either it's the angle or I never really realized how big Barry is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman, Birdman!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD laying down the law early


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 10m
> Haslem says he sat down Beasley and Chalmers and reminded them "this is not 5 years ago." Wants them to focus on court, not off.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 9m
> Haslem: "I think people are going to be surprised by what we get from Beas this year."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Newest Heat member Roger Mason Jr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray, JJ, Oden, Mike, Cole, Rashard and Mario interviews are up on *WQAM.com*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice. I was barely able to listen to some of those interviews while watching the podium stuff.

Bird rebelling with the black socks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade on LeBatard right now. A lot of cool Miami stuff today with the show going national at 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, so much Miami on ESPN radio now. LeBatard now on at 4 followed by Jorge Sedano right after.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beaster's last media day with us, and today










He looks run down by life. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just listening to his interview on WQAM. He also sounds run down by life lol. Called coming back embarrassing and humbling. Was pretty introspective.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I only heard glimpses, but I was impressed with his honesty and candidness. He's in good hands on this team. It's not an overtly macho locker room. Some writer said they wanted to see him go to the Knicks when he was a free agent, because he'd fit with those guys. That would've been a disaster. JR Smith and Beasley? Is KMart still there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FWIW Shard was saying last year he couldn't get on the court until a week before training camp, and didn't feel quite right on the court until January. He's saying he feels a whole lot better now and has been able to work on his game and body more. 



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  2h Haslem says he's not 100 percent conditioned after offseason surgery. "But I'll be ready when my number is called."


Guess he'll b ready for opening night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*flasportsbuzz*  4h Greg oden said knee feels great and he feels he could play in game now. But he will defer to heat timetable which he wasn't told


I have a feeling he'll get some PT in preseason. He's certainly been cleared awhile, and it's better to break him in in meaningless games. You can't predict when you'll have a blowout to throw him in garbage time.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel so uncomfortable with the use of the word "Break" him here...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at the teams welcome in the bahamas 

http://instagram.com/p/e6KHWREMgQ/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Beasley was a detriment to the 25-57 Suns, criticized for being a ball hog and vulnerable defender. Where would he fit on the Heat?
> 
> *“Coming to a high-scoring team, I’ve got to find a new niche,” he said. “Energy. Rebounding.”*
> 
> ...


*Second chance in Miami may be last for Michael Beasley

*This is probably the first time in his basketball life he'll accept being a role player. Interested to see how that changes his approach, if at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Birdman WQAM interview is awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Found this


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice.

Who is Bron stepping on though?

Love the Spo cartoon. We rarely seem him in intense action. He is usually seen as a calm, quiet dude. Love to see the dynamic drawing and the passion in him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like its Rondo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahahaha, I thought it was some old lady...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Could also be Jason Terry and a pic of Lebron leaving flowers for him after he killed him on that dunk last season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's Terry after the dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love media day-good to see the new guys in their heat jerseys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------

